# levercraft Ultra



## ALFaisal (7 mo ago)

Hey

Looking to buy an *levercraft Ultra* grinder

I am in saudi arabia

Thanks


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

New or used ??


----------



## ALFaisal (7 mo ago)

Both, never mind


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Think you may struggle to find one, 

There not in my price range so never enquired, what are wait times like with the manufacturer? 

Are they available or do you have to join a waiting list


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

As far as I am aware they stopped supplying them due to issues re getting the parts from China.
After being all quiet for the best part of a year, a few were recently delivered. Not sure if this shows supply is restarting or just finishing what he can with the parts he does have. Very few numbers were made , between 40 and 50 I believe, although there were orders for many more. Shame as it is a great grinder, 98 mm blind SSP with really no retention, I’m either spot on or 0.1 difference every time. 
Great purge button and variable rpm although I keep mine generally at 400 unless I’m grinding a whole bag.


----------



## ALFaisal (7 mo ago)

I think they canceled the request a long time ago


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Ah that's a shame, it will end up being a bit of a unicorn then, if they never make any more. 

Could look to the Weber, but I know they keep getting out back too


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Seems to be accepted that the levercraft is no more for whatever reason. Getting high end single dose grinders at the moment is like hunting unicorns. I have had a p64 on order since early April and its supposed to delivery in early July. They haven't shipping out the may batch yet and are apparently changing some parts to improve part rejection on quality control grounds. I would be amazed if I get it much before September at this rate.

Less said about getting a Kafatek the better.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

mctrials23 said:


> Seems to be accepted that the levercraft is no more for whatever reason. Getting high end single dose grinders at the moment is like hunting unicorns. I have had a p64 on order since early April and its supposed to delivery in early July. They haven't shipping out the may batch yet and are apparently changing some parts to improve part rejection on quality control grounds. I would be amazed if I get it much before September at this rate.
> 
> Less said about getting a Kafatek the better.


Kafatek is a nightmare to get hold of, they come up second hand but not often, I am currently using the heddonne honne hybrid burr grinder and loving it, such a lot of grinder for the money


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Kafatek is a nightmare to get hold of, they come up second hand but not often, I am currently using the heddonne honne hybrid burr grinder and loving it, such a lot of grinder for the money


I have always been tempted by it but something has been putting me off. I'm not sure how much I like the design of it and there is so little information out there on it. I assume because its a bit niche and not really present in the US market. 

What others grinders have you owners that you think the Honne is superior to?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

mctrials23 said:


> I have always been tempted by it but something has been putting me off. I'm not sure how much I like the design of it and there is so little information out there on it. I assume because its a bit niche and not really present in the US market.
> 
> What others grinders have you owners that you think the Honne is superior to?


well I suppose it does depend on what you are looking for from espresso. I like a little mouthfeel and complexity, which the honne does really well, it’s noisy but it’s fairly quick. I really rate it as at its price point there is nothing! That and it totally stands up against the Versalab and the Titus, but half and one tenth of the price! But it’s not just that, it is as good as the kafatek flat I had, or the various ek43s or the R120 the ceado SD etc.


----------

